# Bilderwörter



## BigMasterP (21 Okt. 2012)

Hätte eine Idee für ein neues Forumspiel mit dem Namen *Bilderwörter*

Und so gehts:

Man versucht mit Bildern ein Wort zu "bilden" happy010, welches dann erraten werden muss.
Wer die richtige Anwort hat darf weitermachen.

Beispiel:









Lösung: Dachstuhl


Ich fang mal an:









Viel Spaß!!


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Okt. 2012)

Klapptisch?


----------



## BigMasterP (21 Okt. 2012)

Auch gut 

War aber leider nicht die richtige Lösung.


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Okt. 2012)

Szenebar?


----------



## Buterfly (21 Okt. 2012)

Hab die Bilder entfernen müssen, da es direkte Verlinkungen auf andere Seiten waren. Bitte Imagehoster benutzen und nochmal posten. Die verlinkten Webseiten sehen dieses Hotlinking nicht gerne.


----------



## BigMasterP (21 Okt. 2012)

@Buterfly: Alles klar, danke für die Info.

@dianelized12: Jawohl das ist richtig! :thumbup: Darfst weitermachen.


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Okt. 2012)

Ah cool, hier ist mal das nächste, dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein


----------



## Padderson (22 Okt. 2012)

Formelsammlung!?


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Okt. 2012)

Padderson schrieb:


> Formelsammlung!?



:thumbup: war wohl zu einfach, du bist


----------



## Padderson (22 Okt. 2012)

so - bitteschön, is ja auch nicht schwer...


----------



## BigMasterP (22 Okt. 2012)

Schokoriegel?


----------



## Padderson (22 Okt. 2012)

BigMasterP schrieb:


> Schokoriegel?



Perfekt:thumbup:


----------



## BigMasterP (22 Okt. 2012)

Ok, weiter gehts


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Okt. 2012)

Will sonst keiner mitspielen 

Dann muss ich wohl wieder ran:

Scheinehe?


----------



## BigMasterP (23 Okt. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Scheinehe?



Volltreffer! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Okt. 2012)

Sorry, war gesundheitlich ein bisschen angeschlagen die letzten Tage, jetzt gehts weiter:


----------

